# ازاي اسمع صوت ربنا وهو بيكلمني



## rmbs8 (30 يناير 2009)

:36_22_26:زاي اسمع صوت ربنا:36_22_26:[/]
يااخواتي اهم حاجه في مخدع الصلاه هي علاقتي المباشره مع ربنا 
يعني لازم في ختام الصلي بتاعتي اقول لربنا كما قال له صموئيل النبي:17_1_34[1]:
" تكلم يارب فأن عبدك سامع "
فاحنا كمان يا اخواتى لازم نتعلم اني اسمع صوت ربنا واقوله (يارب ماذا تريد ان افعل)
وصدقوني ربنا بيتكلم معانا بعد الصلاه لو خلينا اذننا منصته له هيقول لنا ايه المفروض نعمله 
المهم تكون الصلاه صادقه من القلب حتى لا نسمع (ان هذا الشعب يكرمني ويمجدني بشفتيه اما قلبه فبعيد جدا):36_1_66:
وياريت كلنا نقف قدام ربنا ونقوله []علمني يارب كيف اصلي 
                                        :11_1_211v:   علمني يارب كيف اعيش لك امينناطول الحياة
                                           علمني يارب كيف احبك وتملىء كل قلبي ]صدقوني ان كل هذه الصلاه لو من القلب ربنا هيقف جنبنا ويعلمنا ازاي نعيش معاه
ربنا يحافظ علي كل ولاده:sami73:
 " اما انا وبيتي فنعبد الرب " COLOR] [/[/​SIZE]]​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

rmbs8

شكراا على الصلاة الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

كثيرحلو الموضوع ، هذا أعطى الأجابة الكافية والشافية ، ربنا يباركك


----------

